# S15 Import



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey, this is prolly a dumb question and may have been answered before but i looked to no avail. And it is the wrong forum... but there is no S15 forum. Is there anyway to import an S15?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Oddly enough when i search for "import s15" I get all sorts of great threads. Try again.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

You can import any car you want.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> Hey, this is prolly a dumb question and may have been answered before but i looked to no avail. And it is the wrong forum... but there is no S15 forum. Is there anyway to import an S15?


yes you can import/legalize it but it involves HUGE HUGE HUGE amounts of paperwork as well as many physical modifications to the car to pass transportation laws/standards/emissions.

the cost of importing/legalizing a s15 vs a skyline is about the same. most people opt for the skyline which is why there is almost no imported/legalized s15's in the us


----------



## adamsonem (Oct 12, 2004)

I believe that's mostly true... I think for an import to be legal (if it is RHD), it has to have an American LHD equivalent, else it won't pass DOT. I remember reading this on another board.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Then how does the skyline become legal?


----------



## adamsonem (Oct 12, 2004)

The R33 shared the same chassy, lots of misc. parts (including interior) and several of the same body panels (if I'm not mistaken - I know the rear is diff. and the back window is as well) as the S14. That speaks for the R33, not sure on the R32 (and earlier) or the R34. V35 is a G35 Infiniti, but I've never heard of one of those getting imported yet.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats not true, but the s13 chassis was based off of the r32 chassis, which is why the s13 coupe and bnr32 bodies look similar.


----------



## adamsonem (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm not gonna sit here and try to act like an expert, and I'm not saying you're wrong or lying, but I think the R33 looks a billion times more identical to the S14 than the R32 does an S13.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

they may have SIMILAR chassis.. but they are not the same.

just a couple of things you need to do to import/legalize skylines/silvias
http://www.motorex.net/common.html


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

all i said was that the s13 chassis was based off of the r32. somebody has an s13 coupe with r32 front and rear lights and it is difficult to tell the difference from the real thing in pictures.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The s13 chassis is a different length, width and weight to the R32
Same goes for S14 to R33. Most nissans have some level of part sharing with all others - its good for business but to suggest the are the same (or similar) chassis... i mean come on!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

The S13 shares the same floor pan as the Y31 Gloria.....Totally diffrent from the Skyline.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I thought that one of you told me that the s13 chassis was, to some degree, derived from the r32. oh well.


----------

